# WeatherTech Floor Mats



## BlkEco (Feb 3, 2012)

FYI, i have emailed WeatherTech about when the DigitalFit floor mats for the new 2016 Chevy Cruze would be released. Their answer was 8-10 weeks the mats are currently in development as we speak.


----------



## Roddigga34 (Jun 15, 2016)

I'll be waiting on the weather techs as well. I would also give Husky a look. A co-worker ordered them for his vehicle and was very satisfied. If you are looking for something on the cheap that can most definitely work as a temporary or low cost solution, I picked up these. Deep dish style and they grab the sides of the floor. Obviously not as great fit as custom fit floor mats but they can be cut to size. You will in fact have to cut the backseat substantially and the drivers side slightly. The passengers side I will later tidy up but it actually fits in quite well. There are also several different t low cost alternative styles from the motor trend brand.
Cheers
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B017...floor+mats&dpPl=1&dpID=51Nwd9oUI1L&ref=plSrch


----------



## bandit137 (Jul 12, 2016)

I emailed Husky today about mats for the gen 2, and I was told 2-4 weeks. They have designs complete just waiting on final tooling to come in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcoab (Jul 5, 2016)

Yesterday go to find the rubber mats . They are the original Cruze Gen 2 and of very good quality. I have some photos .


----------



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

Waiting on WeatherTech as well... Thanks for the info!


----------



## davhamm (May 2, 2011)

Still waiting on Huskie. This is getting ridiculous. 

Wondering why the people prefer the WeatherTech over the Huskie? My past experience has been the Huskie's are less expensive and have same fit and coverage as WeatherTech. Customer service has been great with Huskie, and the ones in our minivan are 5 years old and as good as new.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

davhamm said:


> Still waiting on Huskie. This is getting ridiculous.
> 
> Wondering why the people prefer the WeatherTech over the Huskie? My past experience has been the Huskie's are less expensive and have same fit and coverage as WeatherTech. Customer service has been great with Huskie, and the ones in our minivan are 5 years old and as good as new.


I bought the Husky liners for my Gen1 Cruze, the fit was not as good as the weathertech my friend bought for his cruze. Sure the husky liners general shape was fine but there was a few areas that left large gaps where it didn't conform as well as it should. When I came time to get floorliners for my Sonic I din't even consider the huskie and just bought the weather techs.


----------



## spazmattik (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm just buying whatever comes out first.. I have only had my cruze 2 weeks and starting to get impatient haha.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Can't beat Weathertech, but don't hold you're breath for 8-10 weeks.

When we bought our Audi Q3 which was just introduced in the US in 2015, Weathertech claimed the same. It was more closer to one year before they had them out.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

davhamm said:


> Still waiting on Huskie. This is getting ridiculous.
> 
> Wondering why the people prefer the WeatherTech over the Huskie? My past experience has been the Huskie's are less expensive and have same fit and coverage as WeatherTech. Customer service has been great with Huskie, and the ones in our minivan are 5 years old and as good as new.


Husky looks ugly and the anchor points were the downfall.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

The weathertech mats are now available for the front row of the 2016.5+ models. Ordered them last week and they fit fine... anchor points and all.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Husky looks ugly and the anchor points were the downfall.


 I agree I have Husky also I had them in my 2011 and now in my 2012. They are "OK" but if had to buy them again probably not.


----------



## mtl-biker (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi

I ordered mine yesterday (WeatherTech)
Mario


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I emailed WeatherTech about floor mats for the hatchback a couple weeks ago, and haven't heard back. I'm not sure if the fronts are exactly the same as the sedan. One would think so but I want to be sure.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You would feel they were the same between sedan, wagon, auto and manual trans. Rear on the hatch may or may not be the same. With kids the rear weather techs have proven a needed item year round.


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

shockz said:


> The weathertech mats are now available for the front row of the 2016.5+ models. Ordered them last week and they fit fine... anchor points and all.


Thanks for the heads up! Just ordered mine.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have them in my 2014 2LT and the are worth it....


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> You would feel they were the same between sedan, wagon, auto and manual trans. Rear on the hatch may or may not be the same. With kids the rear weather techs have proven a needed item year round.


The front and rear floor mats for the gen2 are the same for Sedan and Hatch, only the hatchback trunk area is shorter than the sedan. Though I never measured, compare them side by side you sill see this difference. On my Sonic hatchback its 14inches shorter than the Sonic sedan, the cruze hatchback isn't quite that extreme but you can see it still has most of the car behind the rear wheels chopped off.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have the Huskies in my 2014 and they are now two years old this past November with no issues at all. I really like them. The warranty is better too!


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Obtained a set for the front of my Hatch. A little fiddly to get them attached, but otherwise excellent!


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

Just installed a set of the Husky liners in my 2016 LT this evening, including the trunk mat. I'm going to be hauling a set of drums in my car from time to time so I felt they were a worthwhile investment. Not to mention the (normally) snowy weather here in Ohio during winter. They fit quite well and I like how they come up higher than regular mats on the sides.


----------



## rippem (Feb 8, 2017)

I just put the Husky's in yesterday. I have bought WeatherTechs and Husky's both for my other vehicles. Impressed with the perfect fit of the Husky's in this gen2.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm debating on whether to go with weathertech or husky in my 16 LT sedan. Can anyone provide pics, so I can compare the fit. I have heard the weathertechs don't stay well on the attach point. How true is that?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What Gen Cruze do you have?

This is the drivers mat for a Gen I - sorry about the dirt.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

neile300c said:


> I'm debating on whether to go with weathertech or husky in my 16 LT sedan. Can anyone provide pics, so I can compare the fit. I have heard the weathertechs don't stay well on the attach point. How true is that?


They fit amazingly and mine have stayed attached just fine.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm looking for the Gen 2 pics. No issue with the dirt, that's what using those mats are for, LOL


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Those weather techs look good, thanks for posting and the feedback




jblackburn said:


> They fit amazingly and mine have stayed attached just fine.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Post fixed now; I attached the same one twice. Sorry about that. Don't have one of the drivers side with me, but can take one tonight.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

no need to, thanks for the quick reply. I can tell by looking at that pic on how they look.

Thanks again


----------



## Cat385B (Mar 23, 2017)

After researching this, I'm going with the weathertechs for the interior. But from what I've read, the trunk liner is not custom fit, whereas the Husky trunk liner is exact fit and is molded up the sides. Is this correct?

is it also correct that the Husky liners are made in the USA?


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

FWIW I have the weathertech mats f/r and in the trunk on my gen 1 and they're great. The amount of crud they hold is pretty gnarly. I was deciding between them and the cheaper Husky liners but weathertech's reputation won me.


----------



## Cat385B (Mar 23, 2017)

I ordered the gray weathertechs for the front, and the black Husky for the trunk. I honestly need the edge protection that the molded liner will provide. (I hope) I work construction, and that trunk sees some mud and grease. Pics and a review coming soon.

The wife's new Equinox is getting Weathertech front to back in black.


----------



## Cat385B (Mar 23, 2017)

The Husky trunk liner showed up today, as did the WeatherTechs for the rear seat for the wife's Equinox. The Husky liner is still getting pinned down. The WeatherTech in the Equinox laid down perfect. Very impressive fit on that.

My apologies for the pics being attached thumbnails instead of imbedded. Long time no vbulletin forum, I'm a bit rusty.


----------



## Cat385B (Mar 23, 2017)

Liners are in:


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Honestly, the Chevrolet all weather floor mats for the 2017 Cruze are great. I've got them in both my hatch and sedan.


----------



## Cat385B (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't think I have seen the Chevy offering. All the Cruze Premiers I looked at had carpeted mats. Have you posted pics?


----------



## klawson (Feb 17, 2017)

Cat385B said:


> I don't think I have seen the Chevy offering. All the Cruze Premiers I looked at had carpeted mats. Have you posted pics?


 They are accessory mats, very similar in design to weathertechs.


----------

